
Antisocial attitudes and physical strength may have the same underlying cause - gmays
http://www.psmag.com/health-and-behavior/biff-was-born-nasty-and-then-he-got-some-bicepts
======
e40
Higher natural testosterone levels in the aggressive and eventually stronger
boys? I was disappointed they didn't even mention testosterone.

~~~
gojomo
The actual relationship of testosterone levels – natural or supplemented – on
aggression is quite a bit murkier than, and perhaps even the opposite of,
common folklore. See for example:

[http://www.nature.com/scitable/blog/cognoculture/testosteron...](http://www.nature.com/scitable/blog/cognoculture/testosterone_and_human_aggression_or_180520)

Note one of the interesting results mentioned there: _telling_ people they got
testosterone made them make less-fair offers in a negotiation game... while
actually administering testosterone resulted in fairer offers.

------
scotty79
> bullies ... taking a classmate's lunch money

Gotta love USA.

Any other language it would be more like "juvenile delinquents stealing money
from children"

